# How long are your riding jeans?



## PurpleHorse (Jul 21, 2010)

I just wondered how long people's jeans are normally that ride? Like where does the bottom (back) of the jeans sit when your wearing your boots? 

I am just getting into western riding and bought a couple pairs of jeans on the weekend. One pair was a 33 and the other was a 34 inseam. I'm having some doubts if the 33 inseam is 'long enough'. They were super comfortable so I took a chance and bought them. The back of the jeans just touches the ground when I wear my boots. 

I tried the same size in long which I think was a 35 inseam but they seems too long - my whole foot was covered when I wore them barefoot and it looked super bunchy at the bottom. It had a little 'v' seam detail at the bottom, so hemming isn't really an option 

I don't want to look 'odd' and have jeans that are possibly too short or too long and look weird. So I thought I'd ask what other peoples jeans look like at the bottom 

TIA!!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

My jeans hit my ankles or above them by a little. I think in this case it's going to be up to you. My general rule is that they can't be dragging on the ground and then can't cover the heel of my boot. I just prefer my ankle length ones because it made it harder for my legs to get scraped up by horses, equipment, etc. etc. The important thing is that they don't trip you up or make you uncomfortable.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Myself personally, I wear a 36 inseam for riding. I am about 5' 5 1/2" tall but I've got fairly long legs. 

I've got one pair of jeans that are more "flared" at the bottom. They really drag on the ground when I walk, but they are okay in the saddle. I much prefer a boot-cut jean because my boots will prevent them from dragging on the ground when I am walking; yet they are long enough for riding. 

If you are simply trail riding, or enjoying your horse? Who really cares. :wink: My everyday riding jeans aren't all a 36" inseam. But I could care less because I"m just exercising my horse at home. I only care when I go to a show or rodeo. 

Just standing:










In the saddle


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Every pair of jeans I own are essentially riding jeans. I don't know how long they are (sorry!) but I do know they either touch the ground/are centimeters from the ground when I wear them with my tennis shoes, are right on the heel line (where the leather meets the sole) when I wear them with boots, and when I'm in the saddle you can see just the start of the leather heel of my boot.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

At around 5'9", I always choose the Extra Long versions - 38" is my preferred, but 36" is what I'm more likely to find. I HATE when my jeans ride up, I want them down where they belong - covering my boots.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

All my jeans are either reg or longs and I generally fold them all in normal shoes but they fit perfectly when wearing my boots. I prefer longer jeans that have just a touch of bunching when I'm wearing my boots so they don't ride up when I'm riding


----------



## PurpleHorse (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies - I appreciate it! I decided to keep them and stick with the length and when I get into showing I'll get the same ones, but go with long  THANKS!!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

When I am standing, the back of my jeans just touch the ground when in a standard heel cowboy boot. The front bunches a bit but the back of the leg hangs straight down. I like mine on the long side.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Better to have them too long than too short, I hate "High Water" pants!


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

It drives me crazy when my jeans are too short. When I am standing they drag the ground and in saddle they hit my spurs so the back of the heel. If they are too short you can tuck them into your boots - especially cute if you have fun boots to show off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

